# Is Mickey pregnant?



## Mike83 (Apr 25, 2006)

I was given this very nice mickey mouse platty, she is really plump, I never had plattys, what you think?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah she is, getting pretty close too! post a good side pic every few days


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yes she is preg. Looks due any time now. 


Spoiled is that your new betts?


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Definately pregnant


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

I would say she is gravid but might not have any fry for possibly a few days.
Best to place some plastic plants or some floating plants ontop of the water for the female and the babys to hide in so they don't get picked on by the other fishies. That or a breeding net so the female can have some alone time...


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah leafy it is


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Definitely pregnant, but probably not due for another week to 10 days. Good luck with her. You are aware that she is a Hi-fin Platy, arent you? Again, good luck with her.
Tony


----------



## Mike83 (Apr 25, 2006)

Took this picture on friday,still no fry, gotta be soon.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You should not have her in the breeding net this soon. The one time i put my preg fish in it they died.... 

It looks like she is close though.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Wait it out about 2-3 more days. I think she will have babies in about 3 days.


----------

